# Car Audio Sub with home DJ set up.



## Apollos2 (Jul 30, 2011)

Need some help, looking to see if there is a way to hook up a car audio sub box to a home set up. This isn't for looks, it's too add some more low end to my kids DJ set up. (13yrs old, he'll do some school dances etc) 

Current set up:
2 Cerwin Vega AT-12 (free)
2 MTX AAL 1240 ($30)
Kenwood KA-3300D 150wpc (.004THD) (free) ($100 repair)

Sound wise I'm trying to keep it fairly inexpensive as you can see. I see many DJ setups with huge cabinets etc. I was thinking some car subs can hit pretty hard and it might do the trick. But don't know how I would integrate it to the existing setup.

I've seen some on Youtube that look like they even use a car amp to drive the sub box via some sort of electric converter. If I can figure that out, we may be able to add a cheap electric x-over into the mix. 

Seems like I can pick up a sub box with 2x12in woofers all day long on Craigslist for about $100. 

Anyone played around with anything like this?



The MTX AAL before and after. We have since added some handle and woofer grills too.


----------



## hyundave (Jun 7, 2012)

Not 100%... Hope this acts as a bump but I'm also curious to the answer.

Plus I love the dubstep sticker. What I'm currently listening to right now - Best Dubstep mix 2012 (New Free Download Songs, 2 Hours, Complete playlist, High audio quality) - YouTube


----------

